# I am new, 25 and might be prego.



## Angelwngs25

Hi all, my name is Kristina and I am 25 years old. I am not sure if I am pregnant or not. I was tested on the 2nd of September by urine and I came up Negative but I still haven't had my period. I got the Depo shot for birth control on the 11th and I read on my paperwork they gave me about it that it can cause you not to have periods. But I am still worried. Because you would think the Depo shot stopping your period would be a rare side effect. I am 12 days late for my period.


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Tink_

Hi Kristina, 

Welcome to BnB :)

I hope you find the answer to whether you are pregnant or not soon and that it is the result you want.

xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## MrsMamma

Depo shots can do weird things with your period. When I had my first shot, I missed my period for one whole month. When I got them after a month, I bled heavily for one whole week. It is totally normal to miss a period on depo. I dont have good experience with depo, as I faced many unwanted symptoms like weight gain, nausea and headache. Also it took me hard time to get my cycle regular after stopping depo shots. Hope you get on well with it.


----------



## tallybee

Welcome to the forums hun I hope you get the result you want but there's a lovely community here anyway xx


----------



## Insomniash

Hi Kristina, 

Actually depo stopping your period is not a rare side effect at all, it is because the shot actually inhibits the growth of the uterine lining that you would shed during your period, no lining, no period necessary. It is my understanding that breakthrough bleeding while on depo is actually more of a concern than not bleeding at all, because it could signify that it is not working properly. I was on depo for years, and I very very rarely bled. In combination with a negative pregnancy test I would say that you have very little, or almost nothing to worry about.


----------



## babyjan

Depo can stop your periods all together and cause pregnancy like symptoms


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! Hoping you get answers. :hugs:


----------



## Mdpjb

Before you go any further, you might to check with your Rheumatologist. Early pregnant in women with collagen vascular diseases can be tricky.

Good luck!!!


----------

